# Please stop babying passengers



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

You will always get better ratings by not spoiling your passengers.

We aren't helping the community by babying our passengers. We aren't helping people by making extra 20 minute stops, or giving them water or mints. (In my opinion phone chargers are no big deal.)

But when they want to make an extra stop you have to be firm. Don't let them use you.

And do not interact with your passengers unless they start interacting with you. A simple and warm welcome and a destination confirmation is all you need.

We are not more respected when we get people to take our waters. One time I had a girl take my water and tell me I'm the best and then leave the water spilled in the back. That's bs.

Some passengers truly feel insulted when they see that stuff. And when adults eat in the car, they are so immature and it shows me they don't have any personal growth or respect.

When you think you are helping passengers by spoiling them you are actually weakening them. This is an example of no good deed going unpunished.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Grand said:


> Hey elelegido....so it was YOU who scratched my record. LOL
> And is it you who has 200 repetitive posts on the one topic?


I never repeat myself. And I do mean never.


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

I just wonder how many times he backs up and runs himself head first into the same enlightenment wall before the bulb flickers


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


>


I won't be holding my breath on this.



dbla said:


> I just wonder how many times he backs up and runs himself head first into the same enlightenment wall before the bulb flickers


Ain't gonna flicker if there's no filament.


----------

